

Microsoft-approved Windows Phone 7 unlocker goes live - mrpollo
http://www.chevronwp7.com/

======
cmer
It's a "jailbreak" that allows homebrews, not a "carrier unlock". Unless I'm
missing something...

~~~
Xuzz
Even so, they (ChevronWP7) appear to be calling it an "unlock". Just to
increase the confusion, I guess.

~~~
blntechie
In WP7 world, it's always have been called unlock. The career unlock is called
as SIM unlock and this one as developer unlock.

------
rjd
Oh I forgot about this... very tempting... very tempting indeed

------
jrockway
Of course. Nobody wants Windows Phone 7, so Microsoft cannot exactly dictate
terms of use like Apple can. The market has decided: springy lists or root.

~~~
w33ble
You DID notice the "Microsoft-approved" part there, yeah? Microsoft has backed
this project since day one, as I recall, going as far as sending free WP7
phones to people active in the project for them to hack away at. They _have_
dictated the terms of use, and those terms are "unlock at will."

~~~
nextparadigms
They didn't back it from day one. At first they tried to shut them down, but
then they started noticing that all these hacks for both Kinect and WP7 are
giving them a lot of media attention. That's when they started embracing the
hacks - sort of.

~~~
MatthewPhillips
Not sort of, they've fully embraced it at this point. The Kinect SDK is
directly caused by what the hacking community started.

